# SORN on a new car - how?



## glymauto (Feb 29, 2008)

Friend of the family was selling a little Fiesta. Its a lovely little car. M reg and only 44,000 miles with 11 months MOT.

He wanted £350. I got it down to £200 because the tax had just expired (end of the month) and he was getting nervous he'd get done by DVLA for no tax.

So I've just given him £200 and got the Section 6 portion of the V5 and filled in all the details for new owner etc etc etc....

*Heres my problem - *

I cant SORN the car because I dont have the tax reminder or the original V5 document which has the reference number on it - I've already been onto DVLA to try and SORN it and this is the info they want.

Its currently off the road, on my parents drive. 
I have a reciept for purchase with todays date.
I want to SORN it but cant without waiting for the new V5

Where do I stand?......who do I need to tell I own this car but cant SORN it as I dont have the reference number?

Am I OK to wait for the new V5 to arrive then SORN it?......it could take them two months to send the new V5 :doublesho

I only bought it to practice my detailing skills :buffer:


----------



## 8Daz8 (Oct 21, 2006)

I had a similar situation but the car I bought had been off the road for 2 years and was already SORNed but in the old owners name. When you buy a SORNed car the SORN has to be reapplied in the new owners name. Any how on to your situation. I asked how to SORN it in my name the DVLA said to wait for the V5 to come back in my name. Once I had the V5 I could then go online using the reference on it and make the SORN at that point. Then keep an eye out for the confirmation letter which is the offical notification that the SORN is in place.

This was about a year ago. I would may be try to confirm this with the DVLA just in case as fines are involved if things have alter within the last year. 

Hope this is of help

Daz


----------



## yin (Dec 29, 2005)

Taken from the DVLA site

"Not yet registered as the vehicle keeper
If the vehicle isn't already registered in your name, you must submit the registration certificate (your details completed in section six) with a completed V890 SORN application form. If you don't have the certificate, you must complete Form V62 'Application for a Registration Certificate (V5C)' instead."

hope that helps

LINK
http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Motoring/OwningAVehicle/UntaxedVehicle/DG_4022058


----------



## glymauto (Feb 29, 2008)

Cheers Daz,

After reading this thread - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=179490 ...I'm a little bit worried.

I've checked the DVLA site and cant see how I can SORN it without waiting for that new V5 to arrive.

The car was taxed right up until the end of July. I went in with a silly low offer because I knew he was desparate.

Got online within ten minutes of parting with the cash and thought it would be a simple process to SORN it....but I cant without those reference numbers!

Its off the road and wont be driven. Just hoping nobody is going to get tricky and try and clamp it or anything silly like that!


----------



## glymauto (Feb 29, 2008)

yin said:


> Taken from the DVLA site
> 
> "Not yet registered as the vehicle keeper
> If the vehicle isn't already registered in your name, you must submit the registration certificate (your details completed in section six) with a completed V890 SORN application form. If you don't have the certificate, you must complete Form V62 'Application for a Registration Certificate (V5C)' instead."
> ...


Thanks yin,

I've got that little tear off portion of the V5 (section 6) ....the little green bit the new owner keeps.

Which form do I need to fill in now?

Iwant to make sure DVLA knows I only bought the car today. I got a proper reciept with signatures and todays date for the purchase.


----------



## Bungleaio (Jul 18, 2010)

The DVLA will know when you buy the car as the V5 is dated next to the signature part on the left page I believe.


----------



## glymauto (Feb 29, 2008)

Bungleaio said:


> The DVLA will know when you buy the car as the V5 is dated next to the signature part on the left page I believe.


Thats correct.

The problem is, I cant SORN the vehicle until the new V5 arrives (with the reference code)....That could be 2 months!

How do I explain those missing two months?


----------



## Scott152 (Jul 4, 2010)

Im pretty sure that you cant SORN it until its actually registered in your name, so once you get the V5 back then you SORN it, you could give the DVLA a ring or drop them an email, Ive done both in the past and got a quick and satisfactory reply, and the V5 normally only takes a couple of weeks to come back, 

Scott


----------



## Scott152 (Jul 4, 2010)

just found this form from the DVLA

www.dft.gov.uk/dvla/~/media/pdf/forms/V890.ashx

you can fill in the details and theres a tick box to say that the V5 has been submitted to register the vehicle in your name

hope that helps

Scott


----------

